# Just a little Necron'y boredom buster.



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Was bored, wanted to make something but didn't want to draw, so I just settled for messing in Photoshop XP


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

wo that looks verry nicek:!


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

very nice good job


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, i think theres a hidden message in there, looks pretty good, good work


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

hidden message?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Terminator-style thing. Ourmachines keep getting smarter and better. Soon they will realize how much more powerful they are and how much we rely on them. We know what happens then XD

Anyway, nice artwork, only the first doesn't really seem like a Necron


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Very nice, although the final word in the little analogy in the first picture is obscured, as it's the same colour as the background. It says machine, though, right? Also that first necron thing looks half necron/half tau.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Exactly. Change it and give it a Necron Lord head ur sumthing


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

haha nice, well done


----------

